

Xobni: The super plugin for Outlook - brezina
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/09/xobni-the-super-plugin-for-outlook/

======
jdizzle
I used xobni about a month ago after a friend got the invite. I must admit, I
didn't find any of the features useful. It looked really nice, but I just
didn't care... Sorry guys.

------
martin
I was using Xobni for a few months and really liked it, but wound up having to
uninstall it a while back. With it installed, Outlook would hang upon launch
about half the time. Once in a while, the whole plug-in (menu and side bar)
would just disappear, and I'd have no idea how to get it back, and sometimes
the search functionality would stop working. Hopefully it is (or is getting)
more stable, because I really miss the functionality, and the plug-in I'm now
using instead (X1) is horrendous.

~~~
dreadpirateryan
The product is absolutely more stable and reliable now. I'd recommend giving
it another go.

~~~
martin
Good to hear -- I've re-added myself to the mailing list, so hopefully I get a
new invite soon.

~~~
buro9
I've got 5 invites, let me know if you want one: david.kitchen at that there
gmail.com.

------
joeguilmette
i was one of the many invited this morning. i installed outlook and imported
my gmail account.

unfortunately, my usage of xobni is going to have to wait until they support a
client that doesn't make my eyes bleed.

:)

------
brezina
Hey guys, mind hookin some brothas up?
[http://digg.com/microsoft/Xobni_inbox_spelled_backwards_The_...](http://digg.com/microsoft/Xobni_inbox_spelled_backwards_The_super_plugin_for_Outook)

~~~
paulsb
Some people say this isn't working anymore, but I just signed up and
downloaded it using the password 'techcrunch'.

~~~
martin
Yeah, it didn't work for me yesterday, but it worked for me earlier this
morning.

------
nextmoveone
I personally wish that the analytical bar that shows what time you get the
most emails from a person was a little bit more detailed. Please?

~~~
nextmoveone
Oh and what if I know the persons number and I dont want to email them to get
their phone number?

~~~
gduffy
Try right clicking on their picture :)

-Greg from Xobni

------
jamescoops
i really need this my work outlook is a nightmare - no address book, 3000
emails in the inbox... no folders

~~~
run4yourlives
Screw you, I have to use lotus! :-)

~~~
jkush
Aha! Now I understand your choice in usernames.

~~~
run4yourlives
No, if I had used that as my choice in usernames, it would be:
Pleaseshootmenowplease! :-)

